# Sig Rig + monitors



## Johnny Guitar

Curious how much would my sig rig be + a 9800 GTX+ for physx, aswell as my monitors, theres 1 dead pixel on 2 of three monitors.


----------



## johnwall

depends on what model/size/res the monitors are.

the rig itself is probably worth ~ $3500

cpu = $800
board = $200
ram = $200
gpus = $1100
hdds = $700
psu = $200
case = $150
cooler = $70
OS = $60


----------



## Johnny Guitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnwall;12290884*
> depends on what model/size/res the monitors are.
> 
> the rig itself is probably worth ~ $3500
> 
> cpu = $800
> board = $200
> ram = $200
> gpus = $1100
> hdds = $700
> psu = $200
> case = $150
> cooler = $70
> OS = $60


thank god 90% of the stuff I bought was on sale, jesus christ I might make a profit


----------



## Johnny Guitar

ASUS VE246H 24IN LCD Monitor 1920X1080 1080P 50000:1 2MS Speakers Black HDMI DVI VGA

didn't even realise they had speakers lol


----------



## johnwall

the monitors are worth $180 a piece or all for $500


----------



## Johnny Guitar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnwall*


the monitors are worth $180 a piece or all for $500


thats it?

I've had them >3 mo


----------



## johnwall

they cost $210 new.

sorry.


----------



## Johnny Guitar

any other opinions before I sell and get an alienware?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

86 posts deleted. keep posts to appraisals


----------



## Johnny Guitar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


86 posts deleted. keep posts to appraisals


He's right, how much is it worth :/


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


86 posts deleted. keep posts to appraisals


Holy crap. This was appraisal? WHAT?! This users has 35rep?  whoops.

I'd estimate it right around 3k used sans screens.


----------

